# Don't apply tourniquet to neck...



## minydoom (Feb 9, 2017)

I have been looking around for things on combat medicine because it interests me, and I keep seeing "Don't use a tourniquet to neck". Was this actually a wide issue or just a running joke? Just curious as I have no real experience with a tourniquet, or any at all to be frank.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 9, 2017)

This is stupid.


----------



## AWP (Feb 10, 2017)

minydoom said:


> I have been looking around for things on combat medicine because it interests me, and I keep seeing "Don't use a tourniquet to neck". Was this actually a wide issue or just a running joke? Just curious as I have no real experience with a tourniquet, or any at all to be frank.


----------

